# Nighttime car photography! Tips!!



## tooonchi (May 22, 2013)

This topic has probably been discussed before so apologies for that :/ 

I may have an event to shoot and it's gna be at night. I have a canon 7d along with the 24-70mm L lens. Also one external flash 430ex. With the equipment I have would anyone have tips on how to shoot? 

Generally I shoot with a tripod at night. But would like to shoot without it. I'm somewhat new to the flash and would especially like tips on the best ways to utilize it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Patrice (May 22, 2013)

Why don't you post links to examples of the sort of images you might want to replicate, then the members could give you some appropriate pointers.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2013)

For on location night car shoots you need a lot of lights. Mainly because cars are so big.
Or you can 'light paint' using a long exposure time, but it's hard to tell when you've done enough.

Also because cars are so big, you need big light modifiers if you use flash and want to avoid big specular highlights.

When using strobed light (flash), you control the ambient and flash exposures separately with each shutter release.
Shutter speed controls the ambient light exposure, while the lens aperture setting and flash unit power determine the flash exposure.
Flash duration is pretty short. Hot show flash units have a full power flash duration of about 1/1000 of a second. As hot shoe flash unit power is decreased, flash duration gets even shorter.
So, the flash of light can take over the motion stopping function normally handled by the camera shutter speed.

Full power flashes cause the longest flash recycle times. So you may want a set up that allows you to use less than full power so the recycle time is shortened. 
The type of batteries used in the flash unit also affect the recycle time. NiMH batteries generally give the shortest recycle time.

Most DSLR cameras have a maximum x-sync shutter speed of 1/200 or 1/250, though a camera like the 7D has Canon's HSS (High Speed Sync) that allows faster shutter speeds (some limitations apply).


----------



## gconnoyer (May 23, 2013)

Bring a tripod and do long exposure images. Set the ISO as low as you can, get your aperture where you want it, and then set the shutter speed as slow as you need to allow enough light.

Dont use your flash unless you know what you're doing with it (example here... speednbeauty | Chevrolet | Photo 31 )
This is my buddy tim and he uses a big light setup, multiple flashes, remote trigger, and alot of experience doing it.

If you want to try some light painting like KmH suggested thats easy enough to do.


Examples of long exposure natural light
(Ok I cheated a bit on this one and used the garage lighting)





8 second exposure if I remember correctly






Some light painting. Move fast, dont get between the light and the camera, and shoot a 30sec exposure.

(Done with a cheap $5 LED flashlight I bought at a gas station that night LOL )





This one was done with the LED on an Iphone and a 25sec exposure





This one was done with fire...on an 8-10 second exposure


----------



## ToorboCharge (May 23, 2013)

Bring your tripod, and if you have a shutter release cable i highly recommend it.  I Shoot in bulb mode and aperture is all up to you on what kind of shot you want.  Be careful and vigilant of where the lights are in your picture the star effects of a closed aperture can ruin the shot at times.  Just like kmh suggested light painting is a great thing to do with car photography, also the use of natural light. Here is some of the pictures i took


----------



## Landwomble (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of this,  assisting with Van Elder Photography  -  the "how to make a firewall" guide on YouTube we did has about 10k views now,  and there be been lots of people using the guide to do firewall a d light painting shots now. 
Have a look here -  we try and post as many BTS guides as we can... 

https://www.facebook.com/vanelderphotography

Tripod, long exposure, take your time with lighting, don't forget to light *all* the car and don't be afraid to experiment. 
Composite shots with fixed camera on tripod also help -  you can paint light onto wheels etc. 







Don't sweat the exposure settings too much, there's no natural light so doesn't really matter how long the exposure is, you are controlling the light falling on the car,  be it an led torch, a flash or fire. 
Try ISO 100, F8 and 20 secs to start with and work from there. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kja6 (Jun 1, 2013)

I would definitely shoot with a flash for nighttime car photography, and I would still have it on the tripod so you can expose the shot a bit longer for the background - otherwise, it'll just be black.

Using the flash bare would cause harsh lighting and hotspots on the car. Use the diffuser at the very least. And, do you have an umbrella or a softbox? That'll help distribute the light more and be less harsh. Any light deflectors/reflectors?

If you only have one light, I would place it about so it's lighting the side and front, but more of the side than front of the car.

I wouldn't suggest taking them flash-less. Nighttime car shots without flash don't allow the car to "pop" and it looks very boring, imo. So much of the car's details are lost.

Oh, and if the car is black, good luck!

Some of these might inspire you: Easton Chang Automotive Photography

How did you get on with this?


----------



## Landwomble (Jun 1, 2013)

Agree on the softbox for flash,  it's helpful.   If nothing else,  get an LED torch, diffuse the light with a plastic bag and try painting the light on the car -  walk slowly along,  with the light pointing away from the lens... It'll painting on the car and make it look like glass.  Black cars are a bugger to light though! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I might try this on my Jeep. I just don't know how the gold paint will reflect light.


----------

